# Narrowed down to 2 machines! a 1997 HS928 5 hours on it! or a gently used but USED HS1132!



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

I need your feedback men! the 1997 has very little use, a real unicorn in the way that it is next to new, Joystick control, battery e start, track drive, 9 hp, 28" auger housing, as NEW. The final agreed price if I want to purchase is $1800 CAD. I am in the city where both are. SO I need to know within a day, the hotel is OK but want to go home LOL

drove 4 hours to see these.

the 2010 HS1132 is well maintained and shows like new, but was used more, but has manual chute control, etc. so more sparse for features, good condition, both run well, the 1997 has had recent dealer service prior to sale, so it is all good, ready to blow. the 1132 is the same price at the end of the day, which would you guys prefer, larger, used but great condition but sparse on features, or a well optioned 1997 with all the goodies and almost New Old Stock, parts are available for the 1997 still like a full carb assembly for instance, so by no means is it obsolete most likely because they made it to the mid 2000's at least.

thoughts all?


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

97 HS928 and you won't go wrong.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Johnny G1 said:


> 97 HS928 and you won't go wrong.


built better in the 1990's or because it has all the goodies the 1132 does NOT!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'd prefer the 928 assuming both are tracked machines. lighter and less of a workout. I have used both but 64 years old. 
also depends on area you have to clean.

Another good thing about the 928 is that all the 828 parts are interchangable.Around here I have picked up old 828's for next to nothing for parts. Some had beautiful augers and other great parts.

They both will hold their value. Both have plenty of parts available . However if you have seen my posts here I prefer Honda's with mechanical controls/ parts over bells and whistles.

Everyone's needs are different but my vote is for the 928. The second pic is an 1132 I am building. It's big monster. It weighs about 20 pounds more than a 928. does not sound like much but to me more of a workout. I'm selling when done.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I'd prefer the 928 assuming both are tracked machines. lighter and less of a workout. I have used both but 64 years old.
> also depends on area you have to clean.
> 
> Another good thing about the 928 is that all the 828 parts are interchangable.Around here I have picked up old 828's for next to nothing for parts. Some had beautiful augers and other great parts.
> ...


your units are beautiful!
the 1997 is as pretty as your HW928.

Any issues with the $1800 CAD on the next to new 1997?  any ill effects for it sitting so much over these past decades?


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I'd prefer the 928 assuming both are tracked machines. lighter and less of a workout. I have used both but 64 years old.
> also depends on area you have to clean.
> 
> Another good thing about the 928 is that all the 828 parts are interchangable.Around here I have picked up old 828's for next to nothing for parts. Some had beautiful augers and other great parts.
> ...


Yes Both are tracked machines.


----------



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

928Honda9horse said:


> I need your feedback men! the 1997 has very little use, a real unicorn in the way that it is next to new, Joystick control, battery e start, track drive, 9 hp, 28" auger housing, as NEW. The final agreed price if I want to purchase is $1800 CAD. I am in the city where both are. SO I need to know within a day, the hotel is OK but want to go home LOL
> 
> drove 4 hours to see these.
> 
> ...


Wait, you booked a hotel in order to buy a used snowblower? You sir are my personal hero.

Sounds like either way you'll end up with a solid machine.


----------



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> I'd prefer the 928 assuming both are tracked machines. lighter and less of a workout. I have used both but 64 years old.
> also depends on area you have to clean.
> 
> Another good thing about the 928 is that all the 828 parts are interchangable.Around here I have picked up old 828's for next to nothing for parts. Some had beautiful augers and other great parts.
> ...


Dang orangputeh, those machines are a thing of beauty.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

klawrencNH said:


> Wait, you booked a hotel in order to buy a used snowblower? You sir are my personal hero.
> 
> Sounds like either way you'll end up with a solid machine.


Haha thank you Sir, it is 4 hours each way and there's no way to make it back in the daylight in one day. So it was more of a matter of safety and the wanting of the machine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

928Honda9horse said:


> 1997 has very little use, a real unicorn in the way that it is next to new, Joystick control, battery e start, track drive, 9 hp, 28" auger housing, as NEW.
> 
> drove 4 hours to see these.


Where are the pictures!!! I don't think HS928s had a joystick or battery start in 1997...


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

tabora said:


> Where are the pictures!!! I don't think HS928s had a joystick or battery start in 1997...


In Canada they had these features available 

I'll have photos up tonight 

On the way back there YAY


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

928Honda9horse said:


> In Canada they had these features available


I knew that they did in the oughts... But the 1990s?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Another vote for the old school 1997 HS928. Very nice blend of performance and agility.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow I thought the gx390 was standard on a 32” by 2010... 

Consider how much driveway/sidewalk your clearing, and how much storage space do you have. 

Personally, i’m partial to a 28” bucket.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

buy the 1132, so i can buy the 928!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

klawrencNH said:


> Dang orangputeh, those machines are a thing of beauty.


glad to have you in group. thanks.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Wow I thought the gx390 was standard on a 32” by 2010...


No, the HS1332 didn't come along until October 2011: https://hondanews.com/en-US/power-e...nda-hs928-hs1332-snowblowers-general-overview


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

tabora said:


> I knew that they did in the oughts... But the 1990s?


They did up here in the late 1990' s 1996 on I understand


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Just kidding but pick the 928 with the extras and send us pictures! Good luck!


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

vmax29 said:


> View attachment 172719
> 
> 
> Just kidding but pick the 928 with the extras and send us pictures! Good luck!


thanks so much! will do!


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

OP
did you post this over on Garage Journal? Ain't gett'n no traction over there.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

laser3kw said:


> OP
> did you post this over on Garage Journal? Ain't gett'n no traction over there.


Surely did 

And you are correct 

Everyone is sleeping there 😴 

Good thing 
you guys here helped me with the mega dilemma


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

mega dilemma...........haha

just buy both. cant lose.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

HS928 is my vote. I like my electric start and the powered chute is okay too. NOS (new old stock) seems like a very good opportunity since you can get parts if necessary.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

I've had an 828 for more than 20 years. The mechanical chute gear can be a bit of a pain when I'm coming to the end of my driveway and I want to slow the machine and change the direction of blown snow, both at the same time. Not enough hands. A joystick for the chute means a potiential motor problem, but also loads of convenience directing that snow while moving. Electric start? My Honda has started on the first pull every time, except when I forget to push the throttle to choke or turn the key switch ON. It even starts in my van with a half hearted pull on the recoil starter when I want to back it down the ramps. I've used the electric (plug in extension cord) start feature a few times, mostly out of curiosity to see if it still works.

For me the deciding factor would be how much snow are you talking about, and what is the area of your driveway. I would not think these two machines would have a significant difference in their capabilities, and the difference in size could alone be the deciding factor. 

Since you took a hotel room to buy the snowblower, how are you getting it home? It will be a long slow ride and there is nowhere comfortable to sit on these things.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

928Honda9horse said:


> you guys here helped me with the mega dilemma


Well, it has to be the 928 or you'd have to change your user name...


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

tabora said:


> Well, it has to be the 928 or you'd have to change your user name...


yes Sir it has happened, and all of you made it possible to decide! Pictures posting now!


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

928Honda9horse said:


> View attachment 172736
> View attachment 172738
> View attachment 172737
> View attachment 172739


it is battery start, 1997 warranty registered Oct, 1997, clean in all ways, just transported from their lake front property shed back to home, where there is a HSS928 E Start 2017 North Carolina made init at the foot of the garage door in this garage) they sold the wrong unit!


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Look at that muffler paint!


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

One clean lookin machine, you will not be Unhappy with it, now go and blow lots of snow


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Johnny G1 said:


> One clean lookin machine, you will not be Unhappy with it, now go and blow lots of snow


thank you Sir! with the new Yuasa Battery, and the full service they paid for prior to listing it for sale, it is ready to crank and start, I will use a Battery Tender Jr. to trickle the battery when in between the storms


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

928Honda9horse said:


> it is battery start, 1997 warranty registered Oct, 1997, clean in all ways, just transported from their lake front property shed back to home, where there is a HSS928 E Start 2017 North Carolina made init at the foot of the garage door in this garage) they sold the wrong unit!


Check your serial number with Honda Canada. That looks much more like a 2007 than a 1997... There is so little information online about the Canada-Spec interim HS/HSS snowblowers. Did you get any of the original paperwork? That would be great to see.


----------



## Norman Perry (Dec 30, 2020)

I bought a 5 year old 928 11 years ago for $1500. Sold last year to my friend for$700. I dealer serviced almost every year & changed belts once myself. I bought a 1332 last for the bigger engine & love it. But I would have been happy with a new 928. Both track machines. They need a Boston model for the wet snow we get often. Like a 1328! Small housing faster impeller?


----------



## Norman Perry (Dec 30, 2020)

928Honda9horse said:


> View attachment 172736
> View attachment 172738
> View attachment 172737
> View attachment 172739


4 hour drive & a hotel was cheaper than a new machine? No local dealers? If that was your best option this machine will give many years of superior service. The belts may be old but don’t be afraid to do them yourself. It’s work but that bad.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

tabora said:


> Check your serial number with Honda Canada. That looks much more like a 2007 than a 1997... There is so little information online about the Canada-Spec interim HS/HSS snowblowers. Did you get any of the original paperwork? That would be great to see.


 Tabora, you may be onto something here. The cover around the chute looks different. When I look at pictures on line some of the older models just have a plastic cover that covers the belts and pulleys. The newer ones have a larger, more elongated, cover that goes around most (I.e 270 degrees) of the chute.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice, The only advantage HSS models have on that bad boy is trigger steering. Enjoy.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

928Honda9horse said:


> it is battery start, 1997 warranty registered Oct, 1997, clean in all ways, just transported from their lake front property shed back to home, where there is a HSS928 E Start 2017 North Carolina made init at the foot of the garage door in this garage) they sold the wrong unit!


Yay! What a nice-looking Honda snowblower!


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

tabora said:


> Check your serial number with Honda Canada. That looks much more like a 2007 than a 1997... There is so little information online about the Canada-Spec interim HS/HSS snowblowers. Did you get any of the original paperwork? That would be great to see.


Will do,

Always the word of reason


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Nice, The only advantage HSS models have on that bad boy is trigger steering. Enjoy.


😊 thanks


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Honda1132 said:


> Tabora, you may be onto something here. The cover around the chute looks different. When I look at pictures on line some of the older models just have a plastic cover that covers the belts and pulleys. The newer ones have a larger, more elongated, cover that goes around most (I.e 270 degrees) of the chute.


Yes, this is not plastic but a sheet metal like tin


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Miles said:


> HS928 is my vote. I like my electric start and the powered chute is okay too. NOS (new old stock) seems like a very good opportunity since you can get parts if necessary.


When I saw the other Honda blower at the pick up garage I knew I was into something 

Another 928 I was thinking about going to see that had the damaged augers and worn paint on the chute was 1 of 4 he had in the garage 

A pro flipper

I wasn't interested in 1 of many in his harem LOL I am sure he really did not know of its true origin


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Norman Perry said:


> I bought a 5 year old 928 11 years ago for $1500. Sold last year to my friend for$700. I dealer serviced almost every year & changed belts once myself. I bought a 1332 last for the bigger engine & love it. But I would have been happy with a new 928. Both track machines. They need a Boston model for the wet snow we get often. Like a 1328! Small housing faster impeller?


Thanks for the input on deals, it gives me an indicator on today's value 

Someone else also please come in

If this is NOS and they are getting rarer in this condition then its a true garage barn find, do y'all agree? Even at what I paid of its liberation of sitting around haha


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Norman Perry said:


> 4 hour drive & a hotel was cheaper than a new machine? No local dealers? If that was your best option this machine will give many years of superior service. The belts may be old but don’t be afraid to do them yourself. It’s work but that bad.


Absolutely, a new machine of this calibre is $5,200 out the door Canadian, this is still a fraction of that and the drive is still not bad should be home by noon. I did the same thing for a travel trailer in 2018, almost the same place within 4 miles and cannot be happier with the travel trailer, saved 4000 and it was a rare last of the Canadian model bumper pull 20ft

Funny thing about that Journey was call Ma it was in mid-march and it was 0 degrees Fahrenheit when I pulled that travel trailer down the road and on part of the highway I had to have four-wheel drive, the diesel got me through. I am a collector of sorts, the two diesel pickup trucks I have are also what we in the Chevrolet World consider collectible, 2006 and 2007 Duramax Diesel LBZ. Anybody else on the Forum like the Duramax diesels?


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

I am going to open up a cool topic in this thread, a friend of mine last night also had reservations about the long travel for something I specifically want, like the 928, or my diesel pick ups or my travel trailer, and without exception he brought up the fact for less $ because of boxing day discounts, plus he just happens to have a promo rate on his credit card for a further 10% off he said in his opinion a USA made (with offshore engine) Ariens 30" with 11 HP AX motor would be his choice, a 2020 new model, still made in the USA with quality in mind, and the factory 3 year warranty is showing confidence, with all steel construction, snow hog tires, and 1 year credit card additional warranty to make 4 years, imagine that he said, less money, time and effort and you are in a brand new machine, anyone wish to chime in on his thoughts, since I have closed the ranks and Joined the Honda club!

Keep in mind I did all this assuming it is a 1997 as per a dealer's guesti-mate! that show my commitment! haha


----------



## SilentHatch (Aug 23, 2019)

928Honda9horse said:


> I am going to open up a cool topic in this thread, a friend of mine last night also had reservations about the long travel for something I specifically want, like the 928, or my diesel pick ups or my travel trailer, and without exception he brought up the fact for less $ because of boxing day discounts, plus he just happens to have a promo rate on his credit card for a further 10% off he said in his opinion a USA made (with offshore engine) Ariens 30" with 11 HP AX motor would be his choice, a 2020 new model, still made in the USA with quality in mind, and the factory 3 year warranty is showing confidence, with all steel construction, snow hog tires, and 1 year credit card additional warranty to make 4 years, imagine that he said, less money, time and effort and you are in a brand new machine, anyone wish to chime in on his thoughts, since I have closed the ranks and Joined the Honda club!
> 
> Keep in mind I did all this assuming it is a 1997 as per a dealer's guesti-mate! that show my commitment! haha



For me, it's either going to be a Honda or Yamaha in my garage in the future. Right now, it's the 1994 Honda HS828. But since I have family in New Brunswick... yamaha is NOT out of the question hahaha.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

928Honda9horse said:


> If this is NOS and they are getting rarer in this condition....


Then it's a collector's item. I'd advise you to move it into the living room, put it in a prominent place of honor and never use it. The first time you fire it up it will lose value - sort of like sharpening a collector hand made knife, or firing a collector NOS gun.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

Happy New Year all! I've been reading up I'm a 928, and understand some of us have lost gearcase action and had to tear it apart and rebuild them, how many of you guys have had to go in there grease the bearings and gears and get service on the track drive hydrostatic. Problematic? Otherwise loving the machine!


----------



## SilentHatch (Aug 23, 2019)

928Honda9horse said:


> Happy New Year all! I've been reading up I'm a 928, and understand some of us have lost gearcase action and had to tear it apart and rebuild them, how many of you guys have had to go in there grease the bearings and gears and get service on the track drive hydrostatic. Problematic? Otherwise loving the machine!


Hydrostatic should be lifetime sealed, and I believe one person did it and did a write-up.

It shouldn't have any issues. As for the gearbox, I have had no issues - will let @orangputeh and @tabora chime in on those, but believe the service manual will be perfect intervals


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

SilentHatch said:


> Hydrostatic should be lifetime sealed, and I believe one person did it and did a write-up.
> 
> It shouldn't have any issues. As for the gearbox, I have had no issues - will let @orangputeh and @tabora chime in on those, but believe the service manual will be perfect intervals


Ok standing by

The one detailed photo write up showed catastrophic gear case failure and lack of grease online

Can put up the link


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

here it is Gents:










__





REVkillSwitch






www.shed-headz.com


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

__





REVkillSwitch






www.shed-headz.com


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

928Honda9horse said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this has detailed photos of the failure


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

928Honda9horse said:


> Happy New Year all! I've been reading up I'm a 928, and understand some of us have lost gearcase action and had to tear it apart and rebuild them, how many of you guys have had to go in there grease the bearings and gears and get service on the track drive hydrostatic. Problematic? Otherwise loving the machine!


which are you talking about? The hydrostatic tranny or the final drive gearbox ( or aka right side transmission ) I have repaired/serviced 7-8 of these.JNC has done over 20. Not the HST though. JnC has rebuilt those but I think it is very rare that they need work. I have never came across a bad Hydrostatic tranny.Maybe one that bled out it's oil because of a blown seal but have repaired 5-6 of these. 

I install a zerk in the final drive gearbox and pumpin new grease. Some members here have serviced them.That is open up , inspect, clean , new grease, bearings , bushings if needed. I just repair or wait for them to break before opening them up.


----------



## 928Honda9horse (Dec 25, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> which are you talking about? The hydrostatic tranny or the final drive gearbox ( or aka right side transmission ) I have repaired/serviced 7-8 of these.JNC has done over 20. Not the HST though. JnC has rebuilt those but I think it is very rare that they need work. I have never came across a bad Hydrostatic tranny.Maybe one that bled out it's oil because of a blown seal but have repaired 5-6 of these.
> 
> I install a zerk in the final drive gearbox and pumpin new grease. Some members here have serviced them.That is open up , inspect, clean , new grease, bearings , bushings if needed. I just repair or wait for them to break before opening them up.


Hydrostatic transmission for the drive tracks, that's my concern, and yes I see you can take them apart and re grease them and put new bearings in them, if you let the drive fail that way or either one side does not work or both sides will not drive, will it be worse than preventive maintenance? And is the rebuild kits that Honda provides expensive or are there Alternatives? I understand you need the new bearings and everything that Honda has for them for this hydrostatic transmission gear case.


----------

